# Corsair H70 oder Promlimatech SuperMega



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,
also folgendens.

Ich weiß nicht welchen Kühler ich mir zulegen soll....

1. Die Corsair h70 + 2 Stärkere Lüfter

Corsair H70                                89,90€
2xEnermax Apollish Vegas  120mm  39,80€
                                               -------
                                              129,70€
oder
2. Den Prolimatech Super Mega + 2 Lüfter

Prolimatech Super Mega                 69,90€
2xEnermax Apollisch Vegas 120mm   39,80€
Prolimatech Retention Kit für AM3     11,90€
                                                 -------
                                                 121,60€

Das System:

CPU:   AMD Phenom II x6 1090T (OC)
MB:    Asus Crosshair Formula IV
Case:  Lancool K62
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 2133MHZ 4GB(2x2GB)
Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 5870 (wird gegen HD 6000 getauscht)

Meine Frage ist jz...welches Cooler besser ist?
vielen seiten haben ich gelesen das die h70 ein spitzenreiter ist und wunderbar für oc geeignet ist(auch bei caseking)

Links:


Hydro H70 vs. Hydro H50 vs. [URL="http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VKVZ1A/?tag=pcgh-20"]Noctua NH-D14 vs. Prolimatech Megahalems[/url]
AMD Phenomm II 1055t @ 4ghz+
Modding der H70 mit hammer temps

in Sysprofil sieht man auch viele user vom amd 1090t @ 4ghz mit der h70

aber in manchen foren wird aber auch von der H70 abgeraten...

Nun weiß ich natürlich nicht, welche besser ist.

Ich hatte noch nie etwas mit WaKü´s zutun und kenn mich da leider auch überhaput nciht aus...
bin auf eure hilfe angewiesen...
Mfg Kay


----------



## fuSi0n (12. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal am besten -> move Luftkühlungsforum. Eine H70 hat ungefähr gar nichts mit den Fragen gemeinsam die bei einer WaKü bei der Anschaffung entstehen. 
Und du brauchst sich bei der H70 auch mit nix auskennen  Draufklatschen und gut.

Da sich preislich nichts tut muss letztendlich dein pers. Geschmack entscheiden.

Vorteil H70: Ohen Retentionkit auf allen Socklen instalierbar. Bei hohen Umdrehungen etwas bessere Lüftung als Top-Luftkühler, dafür dann aber auch Laut. Keine Probleme mit hohen RAM Heatspreadern.


----------



## alex1028 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich würde in dem Vergleich ganz klar die H70 nehmen die ist von der Kühlleistung um einiges besser!!!
Sonst würde ich aber eher zu einer richtigen wakü greifen und die Gpu auch gleich mitkühlen


----------



## fuSi0n (12. Oktober 2010)

Jup das wollte ich npch sagen, wenn du die H70 so moddest wie in dem Video, dann bist du beim Preis einer Einstiegswakü die die H70 sehr blass aussehen lässt. Natürlich ist eine WaKü höherer Installationsaufwand, das bleibt zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Klutten (12. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es dir hilft - hier im Forum gibt es auch einen Test mit der H70 bei starker Übertaktung.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/offizielle-pcghx-wasserkuehlungstests/181

PCGHX-Wakü-Tests


----------



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2010)

@fusi0n
wenn du von einer Einstigswakü redest, was meinst du damit.

1. Welcher preis?
2. Graka kühlen kann man ja"so viel ich weiß" später noch in den wakü kreislauf einbinden.
3. Könntest du mir soetwas posten?
4. Ne sehr gute einfache anleitung wie ne wakü zs bebaut wird usw bräuchte ich natülrich auch...

Pc´s zs bauen oder iwas andere 0-problem aber wakü noch nie gemacht und weiß net ob man da viel falsch machen kann....


----------



## fuSi0n (12. Oktober 2010)

Also hier steht alles wissenswertes Drinnen und wie so eine WaKü dann aussieht:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-03-01-10-a.html


Bsp für CPU-only: 
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/49bd746b14e16f70970661428c2e5f6d

Für die Einbindung einer GPU wäre ein größerer Radiator notwendig für eine leose Kühlung z.b. ein 420er oder einzelne 120er/140er je nach Platzangebot und Vorlieben.


----------



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2010)

hätte die wakü denn ne bessere kühlung? also auch wirklich spürbar oder nur ne paar grad?


----------



## fuSi0n (12. Oktober 2010)

Naja was ist für dich spürbar ? 5°C ? 10°C ? Es kommt auch darauf an wie stark du übertaktest.
Ich kann dir leider gerade nicht sagen wie es mit einem 280er ist. Aber rein von der Kühlfäche des Radiators her sollte der Unterschied deutlich sein. Es gibt sicherlich User die dir das genau beantworten können.
Bei meinem 420er Radiator habe ich mit GPU (GTX275) und MB im Kreislauf auf meinem 955BE @3,6GHZ @ stock voltage maximal 44°C bei Prime. Wassertemp  um 30 °C. Temperaturen waren ohen die Graka noch niedriger xD


----------



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab vor den 1090t auf 4-4,2 ghz zu takten....wenn es möglich ist.
natürlich muss er bei benchmarks und dauer zoggen niedrige temps halten...

wenn dann ne richtige wakü enorm besser ist muss ich 50€ drauflegen und hab was richtiges.....

Spürbar sind für mich schon 10 c° das is schon viel find ich...


----------



## fuSi0n (12. Oktober 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört wozu brauchst du beim zocken 4 GHz plus ? Limitiert da nicht die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2010)

also ich weiß ab wann die HD 6000 reihe abrigelt bzw. die Antilles (HD 6990) oder die Cayman XT/Pro

was hällst du denn von der zs stellung?
Klick
wenn du was zu meckern das bitte änder es oder füge etwas hinzu....

hab die cpu cooler aus PCGH 11/2010
wurde da am besten getestet...


----------



## hydro (12. Oktober 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Reicht für den Anfang auf jedenfall aus und sollte deutlich besser Kühlen als eine H70


----------



## D@rk (12. Oktober 2010)

oki =]
also is eine wasser kühlung mit einem 280radiator reichlich für mich...
ist die wakü denn noch erweiterbar für gpu???

Wofür ist das Shoggy Sandwich da?
und wofür brauch ich die 90° Anschraubtüllen???


----------



## hydro (13. Oktober 2010)

Ein Shoggy mindert die Schwingungen die von der Pumpe an das Gehäuse übertragen werden, welche zu einem störenden brummen werden koennen.
Der 280er reicht auf jedenfall für die CPU und GPU, allerdings ist es ratsam noch einen 120er oder noch mehr Radis, denn Fläche ist nur durch mehr Fläche zu ersetzen, wenn es leise und kühl sein soll.
Du kannst theoretisch alles was nennenswert Abwärme abgibt in die Wakü mit aufnehmen.
Schläuche haben nur einen begrenzten Biegradius und manchmal ist es unumgänglich aus vergeletechnischen Gründen auf Winkel zurückzugreifen. Deshalb sind 2 zur "Reserve" im Warenkorb, denn nichts ist lästiger als zu weniger Schlauch oder die falschen Anschlüsse.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei der X2O ist ein Shoggy m.M.n. nicht notwendig. Bei der Pumpe wird eine Klettmatte mitgeliefert und die Pumpe ist im AGB durch Gummifüße schon entkoppelt. Falls das doch nicht reichen sollte kannst du noch etwas Moosgummi oder ähnliches unterlegen.
Die Zusammenstellung von hydro ist (bis auf das Shoggy) sehr gut. Wenn du keine Lüftersteuerung hast sind Adapterkabel für 7V noch sinnvoll. Alternativ zum 280er könntest du auch einen 360er kaufen, der minimal besser kühlt aber mit Lüftern auch etwas mehr kostet und größer ist. 
Wenn du unbedingt die teuren Apollish haben willst kannst du sie kaufen. Sie lassen sich jedoch nicht so weit runter regeln.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Oktober 2010)

Um auf deine Anfangsfrage zurückzukommen:
Ich würde einen H70 bevorzugen...

Wenn es eine richtige WaKü sein soll ist die zusammtenstelliung von hydro eigentlich ganz gut.
Ich würde allerdings lieber etwas mehr Kohle investieren und eine Aquastream als Pumpe benutzen.
Ausserdem würde ich 16/10 Schlauch von Primochill nehmen.
Die Anschraubtüllen würde ich streichen, und statdessen "normale" Tüllen nehmen.


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

ok leute. Also ich hab jz ne nacht drüber geschlafen und bin auf den entschluß gekommen, das ne wakü schon sinniger is.
ob ich jz 120 für ne luftkühlung ausgebe und iwann mal mit ner wakü tausche was ich eh vorhatte kann ich besser jz zu einer wakü greifen.

die enermax sollen nur mein lancool noch etwas schöner beleuchten.
eine lüftersteuerung hohl ich mir direkt mit 
"Scythe KM02-BK Kaze Master Ace 5,25"

nur wenn ich die wakü in mein lancool einbau wo der radi?

vorne kommt kalte luft rein.
hinten wird die rausgebustet und oben auch.

kann ich dann einfach unter die abdeckung oben den radi setzen und in dem case von unten die lüfter?
Dürfen die lüfter dann trotzdem rausblasen oder nicht?

Edit:

Habe grade schon jemanden mit wakü gesehen im lancool
Wakü Lancool
werde es dann so machen wie "dome001"


----------



## hydro (13. Oktober 2010)

@Uter meine X2O ist gedrosselt auf einem schwamm und bilde mir immernoch ein sie zu hören. Vllt werde ich langsam verrückt :>

Klar kannst du ne Aquastream nehmen, kannst auch Laing DDC + kaufen, die Frage ist nur ob mans brauch. Denn für ein System mit 2 Kühlern rund 2 Radis reicht die X2O gut aus.
Tüllen sind bei 8mm ID ******** und nicht viel billiger. 16x3 Schlauch bringt nicht viel mehr, außer das er teurer ist und sich etwas besser verlegen lässt.

@Dark
Wenn du ein paar Euro mehr investierst kannst du dir einen ordentliche Steuerung gönnen, die wirklich Spaß macht. Sowas wie den T-Balancer BigNG oder die kleine Aquero, da die mit VFD ja recht teuer ist.


----------



## fuSi0n (13. Oktober 2010)

@ Hydor und Uter, she eich auch so meien X2O höre ich noch immer ganz leise wenn ich mit dem Ohr auf 10 cm ran gehe. Also ohne Entkopplung war sie defenitiv zu hören 

Zu der Steuerung hab ne Kaze Master Ace und bin mehr alys zufrieden  noch praktischer ist die Serer version da sie halbautomatisch regelt.
Aquaero ist in meinen Augen rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Klar hört man die Pumpe aber sie ist leiser wie eine Laing und auch leiser wie meine HDD (die Pumpe steht bei mir direkt darunter). Entkoppeln sollte man sie auch aber ich würd keine 7€ dafür ausgeben da sie auch nicht so stark vibriert...

Egal ob du den Radi rein- oder rausblasend montierst. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile. Bei reinblasend hast du etwas bessere Wassertemps. aber dafür wird dein Gehäuseinnenraum wärmer und damit auch die restlichen Luftgekühlten Bauteile. Bei rauspusten ist es genau umgekehrt. Die Wassertemp. steigt etwas dafür bleiben die Temps im Gehäuse gleich oder sinken minimal.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist die externe Montage. Diese hat andere Vorteile (beide Temps. bleiben/sind gut) und die Radigröße ist egal. Nachteile sind, dass der Radi u.U. etwas staubanfälliger ist und mehr Platz benötigt wird. Ohne Schnellkupplungen ist auch der Transport etwas schwieriger.


----------



## fuSi0n (13. Oktober 2010)

Und die Montage mit Abstandshaltern auf dem Deckel, was wie ich finde der Königsweg ist. Sehr gute Wassertemps, Transport ist auch möglich.
Ich bereu das ich meinen Radi in den Deckel gebaut habe. Da nun alles Unter Wasser ist werde ich mal einblasende Lüfter testen um auf bessere Wassertemps zu kommen.


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

=] find ich super nett von euch das ihr mir so super helft.

Ich werde sobald ich alle teile zs habe das system mal posten mit bildern usw 
bei meinem lancool k62 is der radi auf dem deckel die beste lösung weil die abdeckung für die lüfter perfekt passt.
ich lass die lüfter wohl saugen (rein blasen) lassen da sie ja unter dem radi sitzen.

Meine Kaze Master Ace find ich gut und werde die erstmal behalten.
Lüfter habe ich genug im lancool und die temps werden wohl auch alle passen.

Ich habe bei Aquatuning den warenkorb etwas ferändert weil ich es schöner finde eine komplett schwarze zu haben passt besser mit dem rest (lüfter werden bei caseking bestellt hab noch rabatte) Warenkorb
Den EK-Supreme HF hab ich ausgewählt weil in der aktuellen PCGH 11/2010 wurde dieser am besten getestet...
Eins verstehe ich jedoch nicht, was bringen die "Jet plates" und welche ist am besten Bild

Gibt es iwo videos oder tutorials wie man eine wakü zs baut und wo man die schritte sieht?


EDIT:
Hab selbst schon was über die jet plates rausgefunden
Jet Plate 1-4
hier noch die Tabelle Tabelle

Wofür steht eig das DDC/DDC Plus


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Der HF ist ziemlich gleich gut wie der Kryos aber teurer. Als Jet Plate würd ich die normale drin lassen (dann behältst du auch die Garantie). 

DDC (+) sind Pumpen (Laing).

Der Warenkorb passt. Welche Lüfter nimmst du jetzt?


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

ich nehme die enermax passen am bestem zu meinem gehäuse und dem rest leuchten schön und haben auch ne sehr guten luftdurchsatz usw


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

brauch ich den garkein ausgleichbehälter?
oder is dieser in der pumpe integriert?


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann passt der Warenkorb. 
Hast du eigendlich den Guide gelesen?
Die Pumpe steht darin.


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

Meinst du den

Wasserkühlungsguide - (Stand 03.01.10) ??
ne hab den noch net durchgelesen...wollte es am wochenende machen
bin im mom viel unterwegs


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja, genau den. Solltest du vor dem Zusammenbau machen. Wenn du über bestimmte Gebiete bescheid weißt kannst du sie auch auslassen.


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

ja habs grade überflogen... mit einfacheres einfüllen usw...
nur das lüften einer wakü is mir nohc nciht so ganz klar wie das funktioniert.... aber wird noch  hoff ich


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei einem recht kleinen Kreislauf ist es überhaupt kein Problem. Da reicht es meist wenn man den PC nach dem befüllen etwas hin- und herkippt.


----------



## D@rk (13. Oktober 2010)

also kreislauf soll nach erweiterung iwann mal

1x pumpe
1x 280mm radi
1x 120mm radi
1x cpu kühler
1x gpu kühler
und evt
1x mb kühler Asus crosshair 4


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2010)

Ok leute, 
hab den kompletten Guide gestern nacht durchgearbeitet. Nur ein paar fragen sehen mir immer noch offen.
Hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, undzwar 

Die Pumpe:

Ist die pumpe von XSPC X2O 450 guter quallität? denn es wird ja viel von rissen in materialien berichtet.
Ist die pumpe druckstark denn Düsenkühler usw brauchen dienen beachtlichen druck und genügend zu kühlen.

Kühlföüssigkeit:

Welche benutzt ihr hierbei??

Wartung:
Wie oft wartet ihr eure wakü, es ist hier die sprache von 3monaten bis nie?.
Wie wird eine wakü gereinigt? Durchspülen usw?

Befüllen:

Es wird geschrieben das , " Die 12V Pumpen sind beim Befüllen des Systems im Nachteil, um sie zum laufen zu bringen müssen 2 Pins am NT überbrückt werden". welche 2 pins wird dort gemeint???

Entlüfften:

Wenn ich mein system befüllt habe kann ich einfach nach einiger zeit die XSPC oben öffnen und die luft weicht aus. Ist das korrekt?

AGB: 
Diesen werde ich wohl nicht gebrauchen, weil die XSPC sich ja gut befüllen lässt und den wasserstand kann man dort ja auch gut sehen.

Zusammen- und Einbau:
Reinigt ihr eure Komponenten erst, bevor ihr diese verbaut?
wenn ja dann bitte erklären wie. Kann mir das nicht vorstellen.

Die verschlauchung:
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe ist wie egal, nur:
1. Es muss in reihe sein
2. Von der pume hoch, zur pumpe hin runter.

Wäre net wenn ihr meine fragen beantworten könntet oder meine aussagen bestätigen könntet.

Evt ne erklärung mit video aus youtube...usw wäre auch sehr net.


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2010)

Pumpe:
Die Qualität ist sehr gut. Von Rissen in XSPC Plexi hab ich noch nichts gehört (im Gegensatz zu Magicool o.ä.).
Sie ist stark genug und Durchfluss ist eh nicht alles.

Flüssigkeit:
Ich benutze reines dest. Wasser aber viele schwören auf dest. Wasser und G48 oder Protect IP oder Double Protect.

Wartung:
Am wichtigsten ist das Reinigen vorm Zusammenbau. Wenn eine Wartung nötig ist sieht man es i.d.R. (z.B. zu wenig Wasser im AGB).

Befüllen:
Grün und Schwarz (von letzterem gibt es mehrere, welcher genau ist egal). Nach dem überbrücken kannst du das NT bequem mit dem Kippschalter einschalten und wenn die Pumpe Luft zieht wieder ausschalten. Dann wieder Wasser nachfüllen und das NT wieder einschalten usw.

Entlüften:
Brauchst du nicht, da sich die Luft im AGB sammelt und dort nur ein Problem ist, wenn zu wenig Wasser drin ist.

AGB:
Die Pumpe steht in ihm.

Zusammen- und Einbau:
Ja, am wichtigsten ist der Radiator. Bei so gut verarbeiten Kühlern wie deinen muss man diese nicht unbedingt reinigen. Dass man Anschlüsse und Schläuche nicht reinigen muss ist klar. Viele hier schwören für den Radi auf Cilit Bang aber benutz dazu mal die SuFu (bei der Reinigung gibts eine bestimmte Abfolge die ideal sein soll).

Verschlauchung:
1. Ja.
2. Ist egal.
(Bei seperatem AGB sollte dieser vor und höher als die Pumpe sein aber das Problem hast du ja nicht.)


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2010)

Sry aber was meinst du mit grün schwarz?
muss ich am mb die power pins brücken oder wie?

oder meinst du 
Die pumpe ganz normal über den molex anschließen
den restlichen pc komplet vom netzteil abnehmen und am 24pin stecker (wo man das mb anschließt) grün und schwarz(egal welchen schwarzen von den ca.10) brücken ??


Und dann befüllen... pumpe pumpen lassen dann weider befüllen uswusw...bis der kreislauf voll is....


----------



## Uter (14. Oktober 2010)

Das 2. stimmt. 

Das ist noch eine Alternative:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (20 Pin) ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (20 Pin) 52023


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2010)

cool danke 

jz noch eine frage... hab ne vid auf youtube gesehen das ein größerer querschnitt des schlauches enormen unterschied macht...

wäre es sinniger den Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10 zu nehmen anstatt der 11/8 oder ist es schon fast egal?


----------



## hydro (14. Oktober 2010)

Der Querschnitt ist relativ egal, macht sich in einem normalen System mit ca. 10l/h bemerkbar und 13/10 lässt sich schlechter verlegen.


----------



## D@rk (14. Oktober 2010)

achso ok  also bleibts dann beim 11/8 da der unterschied net wirklich groß ist.

Was benutzt ihr denn für eure wakü als kühlmittel?

iwas von herstellern oder iwas anderes

hydro benutzt wasser+ g48 hab ich in seienm sysprofile gelesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2010)

D@rk schrieb:


> Ist die pumpe von XSPC X2O 450 guter quallität? denn es wird ja viel von rissen in materialien berichtet.
> Ist die pumpe druckstark denn Düsenkühler usw brauchen dienen beachtlichen druck und genügend zu kühlen.



Ich habe noch nichts von Rissen gehört, aber allgemein würde ich sagen, dass die Pumpe noch nicht lange genug am Markt ist, um die Leistung zu beurteilen. 1-2 Jahre macht selbst ne Hydor mit.
Reine Düsenkühler wären mir gar keine bekannt, alle derzeit empfehlenswerten Kühler haben Druckanforderungen, die auch einfache Pumpen erfüllen können.



> Welche benutzt ihr hierbei??



dest. Wasser



> Wartung:
> Wie oft wartet ihr eure wakü, es ist hier die sprache von 3monaten bis nie?.
> Wie wird eine wakü gereinigt? Durchspülen usw?



Durchgespült habe ich meine Wakü in nem halben Jahrzehnt zweimal - und das auch nur, weil ich Farbreste aus einem gebrauchten Radiator und einem sich auflösenden Kühler raus haben wollte. Wegen dem habe ich auch zweimal den CPU-Kühler gereinigt. Seitdem kein Alu mehr im Kreislauf ist, waren auch keine reinen Wartungseingriffe mehr nötig. Ich Wechsel das Wasser aber jedesmal, wenn ich Baslte (bei reinem dest. ja kein Thema) - die maximale Laufzeit zwischen zwei Bastelleien dürfte <6 Monate gewesen sein- 




> Wenn ich mein system befüllt habe kann ich einfach nach einiger zeit die XSPC oben öffnen und die luft weicht aus. Ist das korrekt?



Man kann in einem dichten System den AGB öffnen - entweichen tut die Luft aber nicht, sondern man muss Wasser reinkippen, das sie ersetzt 



> AGB:
> Diesen werde ich wohl nicht gebrauchen, weil die XSPC sich ja gut befüllen lässt und den wasserstand kann man dort ja auch gut sehen.



Es handelt sich um eine Tauchpumpe in einem AGB.



> Reinigt ihr eure Komponenten erst, bevor ihr diese verbaut?
> wenn ja dann bitte erklären wie. Kann mir das nicht vorstellen.



Mach ich. Kühlkörperaufschrauben, durchbürsten. Wirklich nötig war das bislang nur bei Gebrauchtware und einem EK-Kühler aus einer Zeit, als die gern mal ein paar Späne drin gelassen haben.
Radiatoren hab ich nur gebrauchte (-> Fertigungsrückstände unwahrscheinlich), bei 3 von 4 reichte einfaches Spülen mit Wasser aus, beim vierten hatte ich anschließend für Monate blassblaues Wasser  (aber keine kühltechnischen Nachteile)


----------



## D@rk (15. Oktober 2010)

cool danke
also kann ihc einfach unterm wasserhahn die teile einmal durch spülen.

jz noch 1-2 kleine verständniss fragen.

benötige ich so ein schlauch schneider oder kann ich eine handelsübliche haushaltsschere benutzen?

worann merk ich am cpu kühler oder ect. wo das wasser rein und wo raus muss?

wie viel liter umfast mein oder ein solches system?


----------



## Speed-E (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei Verschraubungen kannst du die Haushaltsschere benutzen, da der Schlauch über eine Tülle gesteckt und anschlissend mit Überwurf-Mutter geklemmt wird. Schlauchschneider braucht man eigentlich nur bei "Plug&Cool" Anschlüssen, welche aber 1. aus der Mode, 2. lange überholt sind (ausgenommen Verrohrung).


----------



## hydro (15. Oktober 2010)

Nimm ein Cuttermesser und ein Brett zum Schneiden, geht gut und hat man im Haushalt. Aber prinzipiell muss es kein exakt gerader Schnitt sein. Die CPU Kühler haben im Normalfall eine Anleitung beiliegen, aber in den meisten Fällen ist es der mittlere Anschluss. Ich habe meinen HK3.0 LC in beiden Richtungen getestet und so gut wie keine Änderung erfahren, ist aber auch kein Düsenkühler. Kommt drauf an, Radis haben ein großes Volumen und der AGB, da beides nicht sehr groß ausfällt bei dir, wohl unter einem Liter.


----------



## Uter (15. Oktober 2010)

Eine Heckenschere soll auch ganz gut zum Schneiden sein (ich hab bis jetzt aber auch immer ein Messer oder Schere benutzt).

Der Einlass ist bei so gut wie allen Kühlern weiter in der Mitte als der Auslass.

Ich würd bei deinem System mal so auf maximal 0,75 Liter schätzen.


----------



## D@rk (15. Oktober 2010)

oki dankeschön 

jz noch ne blöde frage....

wenn ich das system mal erweitern will.... noch ein radi und gpu wie bekomm ich denn das wasser raus???


----------



## Ampeldruecker (15. Oktober 2010)

Einfach irgendwo den Schlauch abziehen und abwarten bis das ganze Wasser aus dem Kreislauf gelaufen ist, ist super einfach


----------



## rUdeBoy (15. Oktober 2010)

Einfacher und eleganter ist ein Ablasszweig... einfach mit nem T-Stück irgendwo (nach Möglichkeit an der niedrigstens Stelle im Kreislauf) einbauen und das freie Ende mit einen Stück Schlauch incl. Verschlussstopfen (wahlweise auch einen Kugelhahn) verschließen.
Ich hab mein Ablass jetzt endlich drin... hab mich schon zweimal tierisch geärgert... weils doch ein bisschen mehr Sauerei ist als mit 

Kosten von dem ganzen sind auch recht wenig (~4€ für ein T-Stück und ~3€ für nen Stopfen mit Schraubverschluss)


----------



## D@rk (15. Oktober 2010)

ich nehme die version mit schlauch abziehen und ablaufen lassen
danke schön leute

was haltet ihr von "Innovatek-Protect-Konzentrat"

ein kollege hat noch ca 200ml über und er braucht es nciht mehr.... vor ein paar wochen erst gekauft...
ist das gut???


----------



## empty (15. Oktober 2010)

Etwas vom besten das du bekommen kannst


----------



## D@rk (16. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute...
Welcher Kreislauf ist besser??

Diese




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe, CPU, Radiator, Pumpe.....

oder dieser 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pumpe, Radi, Cpu, Pumpe ...


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2010)

Uter schrieb:


> 2. Ist egal.
> (Bei seperatem AGB sollte dieser vor und höher als die Pumpe sein aber das Problem hast du ja nicht.)



Davon hatten wir es schon mal...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

sowohl als auch


----------



## D@rk (16. Oktober 2010)

dachte wenn ich von der pumpe zu radi und dann zum cpu geheh is das wasser kühler als pumpe cpu radi...

evt hat die pumpe ja etwas abwärme?


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Wassertemp. ist überall fast gleich hoch. Die Pumpe hat praktisch keinen Einfluss.


----------



## D@rk (16. Oktober 2010)

achso ok  danke 

wusste net das die wasser temp FAST überall gleich is....  sobald ich anfang werde ich evt bilder oder ne tagebuch posten


----------



## Uter (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab grad meine Tempsensoren eingebaut und bei mir sind die Unterschiede zwischen der wärmsten und kältesten Stelle ca. 0,2°C also wirklich zu vernachlässigen. 

Mach das. Es ist immer schön zu sehen, dass die Wakü was geworden ist und die Ziele erreicht sind.


----------



## D@rk (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey 
Ich hab ne frage wegen den Enermax Apollish Vegas 140mm fans
diese haben eine abmessung von 139x139x25 passen diese auch auf den radiator?
oder sind die löcher genormt das alle lüfter dortdrauf passen?


----------



## Uter (17. Oktober 2010)

Enermax 140er Lüfter haben 120, 135 und 140 Bohrungen, also passen sie. Eventuell bleibt ein kleiner Spalt.


----------



## D@rk (17. Oktober 2010)

die enermax haben 3 verschiedenen bohrungen

geil danke


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne die Lüfter zwar nicht, aber wenn ein Lüfter 3 Bohrungen hat, dann müssen die Lüfterblätter ja ziehmlich klein sein  dass wäre ja dann nicht so Optimal.


----------



## Uter (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Lüfterblätter sind normal groß. In den Ecken der Lüfter ist ja genug Platz für die Bohrungen (der Wing Boost 140mm hat z.B. auch noch 120er Bohrungen).

Hier sieht man die Bohrungen ganz gut.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ok, dann habe ich mich da getäuscht. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------

